# Yard sale find Huffy Made in England...



## DJ Bill (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's a Huffy that a lady in Iowa begged me to buy at here yard sale.. She tossed in a free warm coke, so I had to drag it home.










The more I look at it the more I like it, but I'm not sure if I like it enough to keep it...




It has a lugged frame, twist grip SA hub, cottered crank, and the chrome will clean up really nicely. Do you guys see any particular value to this bike? Or are the parts the value here?? I'm not at all in tune with the English bikes, although they were all the rage when I was a teen and I did rebuild a SA hub once.. :o

Thanks, guys!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 22, 2013)

GM had a contract with Toyota to build cars for them, Chrysler had a contract with Mitsubishi to build cars and engines for them, ford and a contract with Mazda to build a few trucks and the Probe. Huffy had a contract with Raleigh and Schwinn later did the same thing.

These were good quality bikes but they have not caught on at all with collectors. Not even pristine men's models. They are still good riders and after 40+ years I'm afraid that is all they will ever be.  The value here is in the parts.


----------



## DJ Bill (Dec 22, 2013)

So it is basically a Raleigh?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 22, 2013)

This one looks Raleigh-built, using lower end parts than the actual Raleigh bikes. It's on a par with Raleigh-made Phillips and Raleigh-made Hercules, a budget model. In the current state, basically a yard sale bike. They ride well but there's little value. The rear hub likely will give you a date of manufacture. I would say 1960s from looking at it.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 23, 2013)

either part it out for a little cash on RatRodBikes or throw a big basket with flowers on it and call it yard art.


----------



## slcurts (Jan 21, 2014)

*Tweed Ride bike*

That's exactly the sort of bike a tweed rider would be looking for, and it would clean up surprisingly well. I'd check Facebook for any tweed rides near you and advertise it there. As for the claim that old Raleighs haven't caught on with collectors, see "The Raleigh Bicycle Nottingham" group on facebook. Not saying they'd want it - it's pretty beat for them - but there is definitely a market for pristine Raleighs.

Stan in Indy


----------



## DJ Bill (Jan 21, 2014)

I was going thru my storage building looking for my seat post for my Roadmaster and uncovered a very similar single speed bike, but it was made in JAPAN....an American Eagle. Had almost the same stem and similar lugging of the frame, but stainless raingutter fenders. Well worth restoring, nowhere as bad a condition as the Huffy. I'll have to get some pics of that one up. It was sitting on the side of the road in small town Oklahoma with a free sign on it and I had grabbed it a few years ago. 

I don't do Facebook, never heard of Tweed riders but the name fits.....


----------



## partsguy (Jan 21, 2014)

slcurts said:


> That's exactly the sort of bike a tweed rider would be looking for, and it would clean up surprisingly well. I'd check Facebook for any tweed rides near you and advertise it there. As for the claim that old Raleighs haven't caught on with collectors, see "The Raleigh Bicycle Nottingham" group on facebook. Not saying they'd want it - it's pretty beat for them - but there is definitely a market for pristine Raleighs.
> 
> Stan in Indy




I'm not saying all old Raleighs aren't desirable, it's just this style of Raleigh isn't desirable. As matter of fact, few bikes of this style and era from any manufacturer is desirable. I would know, I've parted out enough of them to know and a few of them would have needed very little to be ridable again but just tires alone cost more than what the bike was worth. Tires are $15-$20 each, tubes are $5 each and to do that on both wheels is $50 which is more than these sell for ($35).


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 21, 2014)

This sort of bike is a grocery getter/beater/parts/yard sale type bike. It's a basic, utilitarian type bicycle without much going for it.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a boys Huffy/Raleigh in great shape and I made a picnic bike out of it. I would keep it until you can ride it and bond. Look for mine in the gallery under Odd Balls.


----------

